
Show HN: On the fly color scheme selection for rxvt-unicode - pera
https://gitlab.com/trobador/urxvt-theme
======
pera
urxvt is my favorite terminal emulator, but one thing I've always missed is
the lack of some profile/theme selector functionality, so I created this Perl
extension that implements this using dynamic colors and good old X resources
:)

~~~
grapeli23
Perl is not needed.

URxvt.keysym.M-C-minus:
command:\033]4;0;#333333\007\033]4;1;#cd3333\007\033]4;2;#33cd33\007\033]4;3;#cdcd33\007\033]4;4;#3333cd\007\033]4;5;#cd33cd\007\033]4;6;#33cdcd\007\033]4;7;#cdcdcd\007\033]4;8;#656565\007\033]4;9;#ff6565\007\033]4;10;#65ff65\007\033]4;11;#ffff65\007\033]4;12;#6565ff\007\033]4;13;#ff65ff\007\033]4;14;#65ffff\007\033]4;15;#ffffff\007\033]11;#101010\007\033]12;white

~~~
pera
Yeah, actually I first thought about writing a script to translates normal X
resources color schemes into urxvt keybinding commands with escape sequences
like yours, but then while I was reading the documentation I discovered that
urxvt has support for pop-up menus, so I created this Perl extension instead.

------
badosu
In case you need something more generic:
[https://github.com/dylanaraps/pywal](https://github.com/dylanaraps/pywal)

------
xvilka
Does it support direct RGB colors (true color)?

~~~
pera
To be honest I'm not sure, does vanilla urxvt supports direct colors?

~~~
xvilka
Not completely, but there are patches and forks for this.

